# Appaloosa foal???



## zombiesrkewl (Jun 23, 2013)

I have an Appaloosa cross mare. Her dam was a bay blanket Appy, and her father was a Quarter Horse/Appy (buckskin, I think). My mare is just a plain bay, and doesn't have any Appy markings. We've successfully bred her, and I'm really excited for her foal. I was just wondering if anyone thinks/knows if it's possible that the foal will have Appaloosa markings? The sire isn't an Appy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

The registered Appy gelding I used to have was a combination of QH, Appy, & Arab. He had the Appy coloring-hooves, eyes, coat, wispy mane & tail etc.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

If the mare is a genotypic non-characteristic (no LP or PATN), then it would not be possible for the foal to have Appy color or characteristics.

If the mare has LP and has very minimal Appy characteristics or those characteristics are developing late and she just hasn't developed them yet, then it is possible the foal could have Appy color or characteristics.

From your description it sounds doubtful, but pictures of the mare and her age would help...


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

I agree with Faceman 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Jun 23, 2013)

I would post a picture of her, but I'm back home for the summer (hence getting back into horsey things) because that means I don't have to pay for rent. XD

Unfortunately, that means I'm back to dial-up internet connections and upload/download speeds averaging 3 hours. One of the few things I miss about the city (other than caramel frappucinos from Starbucks).

I could try describing her coat color/markings to the best of my abilities, if that would help?


----------



## Swampy (Mar 4, 2013)

its the same horse in your barn yes Chianti


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Jun 23, 2013)

That's her. It's not the best picture of her and it's also a few years old, but it's they only one I had the time/patience to upload.


----------

